
Eric Schmidt's 2014 plan for Hillary's campaign via Wikileaks - joeclark77
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/37262
======
wu-ikkyu
Some interesting excerpts:

"Key is the development of a single record for a voter that aggregates all
that is known about them."

"The impact of press coverage should be measurable in reach and impact, and TV
effectiveness measured by attention and other surveys."

"Build tools that measure the rate and spread of stories and rumors, and model
how it works and who has the biggest impact. Tools can tell us about the
origin of stories and the impact of any venue, person or theme."

"For each voter, a score is computed ranking probability of the right vote."

"It should be possible to link the voter records in Van with upcoming
databases from companies like Comcast and others for media measurement
purposes."

~~~
MrZongle2
The Stasi would have loved this guy.

~~~
Gravityloss
I think they would have liked Facebook, Google, Apple, Lenovo, Microsoft,
Sony...

------
davesque
I am increasingly having an extremely hard time ignoring the reality that
Wikileaks appears to be playing favorites here. Where is the dirt on the
internal workings of the Republican party and Trump's campaign? It would bring
some useful perspective to all of these supposedly damning leaks.

I was previously under the impression that Wikileaks's primary mission was to
liberate information. However, Wikileaks appears to be only selectively
interested in freedom of information and more interested in some arbitrary
agenda.

It's important to remember that even facts can appear to mean very different
things depending on the context in which they are presented. Whoever is
presenting the facts can do a great deal to manipulate people's understanding
of them by choosing to emphasize certain aspects and conveniently omitting
others.

 _Update_ : Here are some outsite views which reflect and/or support my
arguments:

1\. [https://www.wired.com/2016/07/wikileaks-officially-lost-
mora...](https://www.wired.com/2016/07/wikileaks-officially-lost-moral-high-
ground/)

2\. [https://www.rt.com/tags/the-julian-assange-
show/](https://www.rt.com/tags/the-julian-assange-show/)

3\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_(TV_network)#Propaganda_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_\(TV_network\)#Propaganda_and_related_issues)

~~~
ConfuciusSay02
They can only release information they have.

If they had the information, I'm sure they would release it - like they have
in the past released information damaging to the Bush administration years
ago.

Do you have evidence that they have information that they are suppressing?

~~~
tdb7893
I agree, I don't like Assange but I think it's whoever is giving him the leaks
and not him who is biased. I just wonder who it is that is doing the leaking

~~~
davesque
He has a TV show on RT ([https://www.rt.com/tags/the-julian-assange-
show/](https://www.rt.com/tags/the-julian-assange-show/)), a Russian state-run
news channel which is widely criticized as being a propaganda outlet
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_(TV_network)#Propaganda_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_\(TV_network\)#Propaganda_and_related_issues)).
That seems like a massive conflict of interest to me. I also don't imagine it
would take very long for him to lose his show if he published any seriously
damaging Russian leaks.

~~~
tdb7893
Yeah, I looked at the "America" section of the news site and it's very anti-
America and very anti-Clinton. Having a show on there is concerning and
looking at the descriptions for the episodes for the shows it looks like
Assange really doesn't like the US government at all.

EDIT: I still don't think he's releasing these because of bias but I think
he's very happy with the effect of the leaks that he has gotten

------
BlickSilly
I kinda respect this part:

"The Rules

Its important that all the player in the campaign work at cost and there be no
special interests in the financing structure. This means that all vendors work
at cost and there is a separate auditing function to ensure no one is
profiting unfairly from the campaign. All investments and conflicts of
interest would have to be publicly disclosed. The rules of the audit should
include caps on individual salaries and no investor profits from the campaign
function. (For example, this rule would apply to me.)"

------
stefanwlb
Nobody found it interesting that they had a budget of 1.5 billion USD? And how
much did trump have?

------
clydethefrog
They were hiring people here on HN last year.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10363111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10363111)

Interested if anyone can share their experiences?

------
pgodzin
What stage was Google Cloud at in 2014 that AWS was being recommended by Eric
Schmidt?

~~~
mywittyname
Probably to avoid any potential conflicts of interest.

------
cylinder
> "The campaign headquarters will have about a thousand people, mostly young
> and hardworking and enthusiastic. Its important to have a very large hiring
> pool (such as Chicago or NYC) from which to choose enthusiastic, smart and
> low paid permanent employees.

> The key is a large population of talented people who are dying to work for
> you. Any outer borough of NYC, Philadelphia, Atlanta, Boston are all good
> examples of a large, blue state city to base in.

> Employees will relocate to participate in the campaign, and will find low
> cost temporary housing or live with campaign supporters on a donated basis.
> This worked well in Chicago and can work elsewhere."

~~~
MrZongle2
_"... enthusiastic, smart and low paid permanent employees... dying to work
for you...will relocate to participate in the campaign"_

Jesus, those don't sound like campaign workers. They sound like cult members.

~~~
spdustin
You've never been involved in any form of activism, I take it? It's no cult;
people who want to work for a political campaign are activists like any other.
They are devoted to a cause they believe in, and will happily make personal
sacrifices to strengthen that cause.

The activist spirit is alive and well in campaign employees.

Maybe you've volunteered for a charity? Volunteerism is the other half of the
equation. Campaign employees are part activist, part "paid volunteer". Anyone
who's volunteered for their kids' school, for a neighborhood charity, or for
some other cause knows the positive, almost euphoric feeling that comes from
volunteering for something that is meaningful to you.

In a time where most of us go to sleep feeling existential dread because we
can't do anything to stop the various runaway trains we see in our
society/planet/etc, volunteering can provide a feeling that you're actually
doing something to make a difference.

That spirit, too, is alive and well in campaign employees.

~~~
MrZongle2
I've worked at a nonprofit. I've also volunteered to work at charities,
schools and libraries. Yes, there is a sense of purpose and accomplishment
that go along with all of these that make the work worthwhile because you feel
that you're making a positive impact on the lives of people and your
community.

But for a _politician_? At the national level? In 2016?

I think the gag reflex is more appropriate.

------
joeclark77
I get the impression that he feels very strongly about the cloud, cloud,
cloud.

~~~
achievingApathy
I was wondering if anyone else noticed that he couldn't have possibly
mentioned the cloud anymore if it were an actual Google product ready to
launch.

------
gagmaker
what a monumental shit this guy is... google keep hitting low and low. pity.

